# New "go bag"



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

After my car was broken into over Thanksgiving, and my XD 40 sub was stolen in addition to my "emergency over the shoulder go-pouch," I decided to really put together a real "go bag." Picture below and what it contains:

folding buck knife
small fixed buck knife
large fixed buck knife
kabar knife
small axe
sharpener

toilet paper
toothbrushes/paste
deodorant
soap bar
playing cards
hand sanitizer
heat packs

large flashlight
2 headlamps
10 cyalumes

water filter sawyer
water filter straw
collapsible cup

3 candles
zippo lighter and flints
6 bic lighters
waterproof and windproof matches
fire starter sticks
magnesium match

thermocell
bug spray

3 ponchos
compass
2 whistles
thermometer
signal mirror
parachute cord 100'
zip ties
duct tape
electrical tape
marking ribbon
space blankets 4

first aid kit
trauma pack quick clot
sport quick clot
tourniquet
msr camping stove/fuel
cook pot
Mountain House freeze dried meals
spare batteries
8x10 tarp for tent
walkie talkies
emergency crank radio
water
multitool
pepper spray

S&W shield w/ 3 mags
extra ammo

All in a "Gunny" backpack from Top Brass. Everything will not quite fit into the pack, so I will have a small utility bag for little bit of the overflow. I am putting things of the same category in their own private pouches (to the left of their group), as well as a laminated "inventory" so I will know where to look for what when the shtf.

No I am not a paranoid full blooded prepare, but I do see the value in having some of this available, just for a hurricane, or other more involved emergency. I am sure everyone has seen the water problem the poor people have had recently in West Virginia. When people are deprived of their "basics," crazy things can happen.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

where are you "go" ing


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the idea of "battle packaging" ammo. Basically vacuum sealing certain quantities of ammo for easy carry/packing.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow Jam, you are gonna need a small truck for all that. I like it, like the scout motto "be prepared"


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Note to self...

When it hits the Fan find "Jammer"


John


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great! You did an excellent job! Mines not quite that good.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

believe it or not, it all fit into the pack. The only thing not in there is the MSR backpacking stove for heating water. It is being fixed, but there is plenty of room for it. I was amazed. This is a great pack.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

jtburf said:


> Note to self...
> 
> When it hits the Fan find "Jammer"
> 
> John


JT, you and Charlie are first on the list. Bad Bob, you are at the bottom. LOL


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Handheld GPS would be good if you need to hoof it since Cell Towers will go down before the satellite constellation does.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

We don't live in the city, so we decided we would stay and fight it out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> After my car was broken into over Thanksgiving, and my XD 40 sub was stolen in addition to my "emergency over the shoulder go-pouch," I decided to really put together a real "go bag."


So now if your car is broken into they get more stuff?



TH


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> So now if your car is broken into they get more stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> TH


Yep, that's right. Pay your money, and take your chances. How many of you leave a concealed handgun in your car all the time??? Most guns are worth more than the contents of my bag. However, I am installing some pretty great surveillance equipment around my house and garage, so nobody get any wild ideas. I'LL GETCHA.

Also this isn't just for a "bug out" bag for bad guys. It is also to take care of any other emergency that might happen. How many of you have a way to filter water, if your main supply either goes down or is impotable. Again talk to the West Virginia people. How about some kind of emergency stove if you lose your gas/electricity. I remember during the hurricane using my coleman stove to cook on, and my coleman lanterns for light. If your kid falls in the back yard creating a huge bleeding wound, do you have an anti bleeding bandage to put on while you are taking them to the hospital. How about a tourniquet, not just a belt. (When I had an accidental gunshot would in 1970, the guys with me put their belt around my leg as a tourniquet, and it almost resulted in my losing my leg because of their technique).

Remember, if the SHTF- all the stuff we have available in our houses will be wiped off the shelves in the grocery stores in a day or two. Plus who's to say you will actually be in your home when it happens. Anyone get stuck in traffic MILES from your home during the last hurricane?? I just feel I have the need to be somewhat self sufficient in an event like that.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

aint nothing wrong with being proactive. It's the reactive ones that you'll need to keep an eye on, should your go-bag ever find its self dumped in your lap, hastily. 

Fail to prepare = prepare to fail.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

This may be a good addition to Jammers "go bag".

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Leapers-UTG-Ultimate-Tactical-Gear-Modular-10-Piece-Kit/22178142?action=product_interest&action_type=image&placement_id=irs_middle&strategy=PWVAV&visitor_id=35308904932&category=0%3A4125%3A1107532%3A1110770%3A1096191&client_guid=bf8b9d0e-7056-43e0-bf9a-084454f3523b&config_id=0&parent_item_id=20753470&guid=8249271c-0286-4c3c-a54a-615edfff3c30&bucket_id=irsbucket013&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> This may be a good addition to Jammers "go bag".
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Leapers-UTG-Ultimate-Tactical-Gear-Modular-10-Piece-Kit/22178142?action=product_interest&action_type=image&placement_id=irs_middle&strategy=PWVAV&visitor_id=35308904932&category=0%3A4125%3A1107532%3A1110770%3A1096191&client_guid=bf8b9d0e-7056-43e0-bf9a-084454f3523b&config_id=0&parent_item_id=20753470&guid=8249271c-0286-4c3c-a54a-615edfff3c30&bucket_id=irsbucket013&findingMethod=p13n


Yo Hydrasports, Great suggestion- already have it. Loaded with 9 mm browning, at least three 20 round, and four 13 round mags, a seal pup SOG knife, night stick, flashlight, etc.

Maybe I am a little bit paranoid. Ha!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

If/when the S does HTF, I think I'll be able to make it home where I have most everything we need to survive for a while. I'm not going to grab my bag and head for the hills without my family. The family and I will make our stand at home where the food, ammo, first-aid kit, etc. are located. Also, hurricanes don't happen without warning.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't call it paranoid. Situational awareness.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> If/when the S does HTF, I think I'll be able to make it home where I have most everything we need to survive for a while. I'm not going to grab my bag and head for the hills without my family. The family and I will make our stand at home where the food, ammo, first-aid kit, etc. are located. Also, hurricanes don't happen without warning.


What happens if you are away from your home with your family- say on Vacation somewhere.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

gonna need more TP


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

FLAT FISHY said:


> gonna need more TP


NOW THAT'S FUNNY. Because the whole thing starts out with the **** hitting the fan.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

FLAT FISHY said:


> gonna need more TP


Nah, no need; just go the Indian style and do remember with left hand only :rotfl:. Save room in the bag for other things!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I was just messing with you but I never leave a gun in my truck lol.

It's a good idea what you've done; I have something similar but not nearly as many items that you have.

TH


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you leave this bag in the car through Texas summer months....candles will melt, spare batteries as well as batteries in radio/electronic devices may leak, tapes may become gooey..etc..


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

mas360 said:


> If you leave this bag in the car through Texas summer months....candles will melt, spare batteries as well as batteries in radio/electronic devices may leak, tapes may become gooey..etc..


Good observation: All of those are in zip locks to contain any problems like that. No batteries actually in the instrument- in the zip locks to be placed into the instrument if and when they are needed- still might deteriorate, but zip locks should prolong that. Thinking about it now, I might just vacuum seal those.

I will be inspecting the whole thing quarterly- already have the reminders in my outlook file.

Let's see: 1. rather have this and maybe have a few melted candles and bad batteries OR 2. Have nothing.

I'll tell which line I want to be in: that long M.F. LOL


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

One more item to the list: lidocaine and thread for wound suture.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Santa brought me a bag. Now I gotta go and gather plenty stuff. never match the Jammers
but gotta start somewhere. I never had a bag when I hunt all I have is ammo and bino's around my neck. Oh yeah a knife.


----------

